# Strange Case of Dr. Jeykll and Mr. Hyde



## MechFury (Feb 5, 2007)

Discuss good/bad points or revelations about the book.

With limited time, I will post once this gets going.


----------



## Swift84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Its superb pacing is one of its strongest points.


----------



## MechFury (Feb 6, 2007)

I noticed that too, Stevenson really knew how to just keep the charachters going. I was paticulalry surprised in the amount of action that occured in those few pages. Also, the descriptions and introductions of his charachters were phenomenal!


----------



## Swift84 (Feb 7, 2007)

You should read "Markheim" by Stevenson. One of the greatest short stories I've read.


----------



## MechFury (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah schwee, its in the collection of stories that Hyde is in ^^


----------



## Mathom (Feb 27, 2007)

His skill with pacing a novel is one of Stevenson's strong points for sure.  You notice it in most of his work, and it is especially prominent in "Treasure Island".  As for The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde... haven't read it yet.  But I have heard that the attempted "metaphysical allegory" in it failed.


----------

